# Nationality...?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

I am British, have a European passport and have a 'yellow slip' and am living in Cyprus. Am I a EEA national? If not, why not?

Thanks!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You are a European Economic Area (EEA) national if you are a citizen or national of one of the following countries. If you have permanent residence in, but not citizenship of, any of these countries, you are not an EEA national.

Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden and the United Kingdom.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

zin said:


> You are a European Economic Area (EEA) national if you are a citizen or national of one of the following countries. If you have permanent residence in, but not citizenship of, any of these countries, you are not an EEA national.
> 
> Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Republic of Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden and the United Kingdom.


Thank you! I'm having trouble with the Immigration Dept. in Nicosia who, it seems, are refusing to give a Settlement Visa to my Thai wife! They told me I am not an EEA national...?

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------

